# Hyatt Timeshares



## Deb from NC (May 28, 2009)

Help!  Can anyone give me (or point me to a thread) with good info about Hyatt timeshares?  Some questions:
Is Hyatt a point system?
How expensive?  Worth it?
How hard to trade within Hyatt and elsewhere?
Reasonable resale price to pay?
I'm researching this for my brother in law, who will want a more upscale timeshare than I require  
Thanks for any advice, info,etc...
Deb


----------



## Bill4728 (May 28, 2009)

Here is a  link  to the TUG  hyatt advice article. 

But yes, Hyatt is a "deed/resort based"  point system

It like many of the hotel based TS systems is fairly expensive.

My understanding is that within Hyatt, it is fairly easy to exchange your points for other hyatt resorts.

Hyatt exchanges in II and has very high trading power. 

IMHO, the best thing about Hyatt is their resort locations. For the most part, they have resorts in areas which there are few TSs. Therefore, if you want to go to Carmel, Hyatt may be the only way to get there. BUT if you want vegas, Hyatt can easily get you there via an II trade. 

Hope this helps. 

PS most of the discussion about Hyatt is on the "other TS system board & I'm moving this question there.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Bill..this is a huge help.  Sometimes I'm just not sure where to look, but I knew Tug would have the answer!


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 28, 2009)

*Go see Kal, Go see Kal, Go see Kal...*



Deb from NC said:


> Help!  Can anyone give me (or point me to a thread) with good info about Hyatt timeshares?  Some questions:
> Is Hyatt a point system?
> How expensive?  Worth it?
> How hard to trade within Hyatt and elsewhere?
> ...



A great web-site for private party Hyatt Vacation club information is located here. 

http://bywindkal.com/HVC.htm

Sorry, I don't know how to do hyper-links.  

-TJ

P.S. Does anyone know what my title refers to?


----------



## Deb from NC (May 28, 2009)

Thanks...and no, I don't know what your title refers to!  I hope someone will chime in, I AM curious!


----------



## wilma (May 28, 2009)

tahoeJoe said:


> P.S. Does anyone know what my title refers to?



Yes, those obnoxious commercials for Cal Worthington


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2009)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks...and no, I don't know what your title refers to! I hope someone will chime in, I AM curious!


 
My dog Spot!


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 29, 2009)

*Cal Worthington*



Deb from NC said:


> Thanks...and no, I don't know what your title refers to!  I hope someone will chime in, I AM curious!



The quote refers to the jingle for the Cal Worthington auto dealerships. Cal was a man in white suit and a cowboy hat, his "dog" spot was a anything but a dog, often a lion, bull, elephant, bear. Here are the complete lyrics, I can hear the banjo now! Lets all sing along....:whoopie: 

(to the tune of "Happy and You Know It) 

*If you need a better car... Go see Cal

For the best deal by far... Go see Cal

If you want your payments low..If you want to save some dough..

GO SEE CAL! GO SEE CAL! GO SEE CAL!

Any Model and make... Go see Cal

(Cal Sings)
Give your pocket book a break .. Go see Cal

Save some money save some time.. Save a nickle save a dime ...Lower prices everytime..

GO SEE CAL! GO SEE CAL! GO SEE CAL!

If you're looking for a better set of wheels..

(Cal Sings)
I will stand upon my head to beat all deals..
(Cal Sings)
I will stand upon my head until my ears are turning
red!

GO SEE CAL! GO SEE CAL! GO SEE CAL!*

For the die-hard Cal fans check this out. 

http://www.mydogspot.com/


----------



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2009)

TahoeJoe said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't know how to do hyper-links.
> 
> -TJ



TahoeJoe
Here is a  link  to a thread which explains how to use commands (vBCode tags ) to do hyperlinks and other things.


----------

